# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Paint Stripping on old windows.

## Bluelion

Hi, 
   I am currently renovating an old weatherboard house and instead of replacing the windows I would like to fix up the old casement and double hung windows by stripping them back down to the silky oak and replacing the old glass.  
   Can anyone recommend someone who strips paint off wood like this..chemically dipping or can you sandblast wood? I am in the brisbane area. 
   Your help is much appreciated. Cheers.

----------


## seriph1

there is a great product called MODOSTRIP that will do the job if you decide to DIY. On removing the old glass -- think twice about that unless you're addicted to modernising your home to that extent, as the old glass with its imperfections and 'ripples' is worth keeping IMO. I paid more than $250 for one piece of restoration glass a number of years ago .... mind you. it was for a dresser that was made around 1750 so the glass had to be right.  
you might be referring to coloured glass and if so, I couldn't  really recommend

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Bluelion....we are using Citristrip for our ongoing double hung window restoration and it's a very good product.  A good quality heat gun also has benifited this really time consuming project. 
If you can avoid replacing the glass......do it.  Otherwise you'll be up for about thirty to fifty bucks for each pane plus fitting. 
Plan on re-puttying everything.....we've used one small tub of linseed oil putty for every four panes. 
We're on to the last two windows now and I cannot wait for it to be over......never again. Average cost per window for our restoration is running at about $400 plus our labour.  That figure covers one pane of glass, eight new spiral balances, putty, paint & stripper.

----------


## Bluelion

Thanks for the advice guys,
The only reason we are replacing the old glass is because it is that old frosted style that you cant see through. We plan to leave as many in as we can though. I found a place today that said that they strip back the paint for $25 per window. Sounds like it might save a lot work. 
Thanks again.

----------


## seriph1

yup - know and hate that glass! (ex-Brissy boy here)   -   BTW it will help if you add your suburb/region to your info area, as it helps when people are providing referrals .... no good being in Ipswich with a burst water line and getting a contact for a plumber in Nambour!  :Biggrin:

----------


## MikeT

At 25$ per window that sounds pretty cheap - provided you can get them out without too much damage ... I'm assuming they're dipping them - can't see how they'd do it for that in situ unless they're doing a dodgy. 
If you decide to strip some yourself... Have taken a lot of western red windows back here and it's been a bit of work but I'm muuuuch quicker now than when I started.  Tried the citristrip and whilst it worked still needed some sanding afterwards anyway so I just use the heat gun (sometimes) and sand.  I've found that old dry oil paints are best stripped just using sanders as it just powders off.  Good quality sanders (mouse and rectangular/square orbital) and not scimping on the paper really pay off.  Acrylic paints and fresh/thick oil need a heat gun but they can peel off real easy - you've got to be careful of the direction though, making sure you go away from any emerging grain (more of a problem with soft fibrous timbers) and not letting it burn.  You can sometimes make it harder with oil based paints if you burn/melt it into the timber. Sand blasting would just destroy the timber I would think.

----------


## dazzler

> Average cost per window for our restoration is running at about $400 plus our labour.  That figure covers one pane of glass, eight new spiral balances, putty, paint & stripper.

  Wonder how that would have compared to new timber double glazed windows  :Confused:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Dunno about double glazing (it's not absolutely necessary in my part of the World) but roughly the same window can be had new for just under a grand for www.woodworkers.com.au 
When one takes into account the many tens of hours it takes to restore a window and (if you bought them from a recycler) the price one paid for it.....then a new one starts to look quite cheap.

----------


## Dolce

I recently renovated a 1920's house with timber, leadlight windows, as well as bubble glass windows and had them stripped down to the original ash timber for $25 each.  They do however, for the very old windows, need to be re- puttied.  After the first two I was a pro.  I believe they are called A1 Strippers and are at Zillmere.  Tried to strip them down myself which proved to be too time consuming, dangerous fumes, some burns to hands etc.  I found out the hard way it was a folly.  Hope this helps.

----------


## LotteBum

I very recently had some windows stripped by Earth Safe Paint Stripping in Salisbury for $26 per window.  He did an absolutely fabulous job and the windows look awesome.  Parts of them were a little furry, but that's easily sorted with a good sanding.  The guy's name is John and his number is 0412 618 280.  He was an absolute pleasure to deal with and comes highly recommended.   
Cheers,
Lotte

----------


## seriph1

FWIW, have heard good things about this guy too .... he did a friend's Queenslander windows and doors to great effect

----------


## Eli

Hey All,
Bumping this thread as it was the closest I came searching for a door dipping place. I'm Eastside Melbourne, anybody know a good place for stripping doors around me?

----------


## seriph1

Other than doing it yourself, which is possible but messy ... Steptoe's in Rokeby Street Collingwood is the go  -  George Parras is the owner and a top bloke and Peter who works there is helpful too. They do Caustic stripping or at least they used to and may still do it .... if they can't help you, they will certainly be able to refer you on. They have been stripping doors etc. since the early 80's. If you do contact George please tell him Steve Ansell sends his best regards.

----------

